# Paging shinobi



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Can I have your permission to use this picture on the 
cover page of this site?

Pretty please??

:angel:


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

*ABSOLUTELY*

Yes, yes...please be my guest. I actually took the shot a little earlier than I wanted to. I was hoping to get the flag flush so the Roundel would show better (I can photoshop that you know), but I didn't setup properly and had to take it since I wouldn't have time to move to a better position. Feel free to use any pic from my site. Oh, and if you want, I have that nice panoramic shot at higher resolution ( I reduced it by half ).

Once again, great event and look forward to next year!


----------

